# I joined a few weeks ago now



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

And I still havent received anything yet 

Not that I dont trust any of the club admin.

Actually did receive an email advising me that membership card was being made.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mike

The cards are all personalised now, and are produced in batches so can take a few weeks. Also, Mark and Lou are on holiday at the mo - the fact you have received a confirmation that your card is on order is good, as that means your pack is in process.

We're all umpaid volunteers trying to run your club to the best we can, alongside family and jobs - which is why we quote 4 - 6 weeks for delivery in the shop. Don't panic - the good news is that since we posted the latest issue of the mag this week, I'd hope you'd get that in your pack


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Mike
> 
> The cards are all personalised now, and are produced in batches so can take a few weeks. Also, Mark and Lou are on holiday at the mo - the fact you have received a confirmation that your card is on order is good, as that means your pack is in process.
> 
> We're all umpaid volunteers trying to run your club to the best we can, alongside family and jobs - which is why we quote 4 - 6 weeks for delivery in the shop. Don't panic - the good news is that since we posted the latest issue of the mag this week, I'd hope you'd get that in your pack


Thanks for the reply

I totally appreciate that you are unpaid workers but I was just wondering how much longer I would have to wait thats all.


----------

